# Diamond Rhom's



## Jungle (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello,

May someone please explain what are the distinguishing characteristics of Diamond Rhom's and regular Black Rhom's. Please correct me if I'm wrong but the main characteristic that I see is the metallic like glitters that give the Diamond's a different sheen than the regular Black Rhom, I used to think it was the body shape (high back) but I've seen pics of Black Rhom's that have similiar shapes, depending on the collection point. Do the "Diamond" Rhom's (no matter what the color) have the same growth rates as the "Regular" Rhom's, and is there any way to differentiate between juvenile specimens?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

you pretty much got it, its just the sparkely scales


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

a rhom is a rhom.... the different collection points have varrying color characteristics..


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

$50.00 to $200.00 depending on where you get it.


----------



## Jungle (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Growth Rate is the same because its just a rhom with some shiny scales on it.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

but shape wise they are all same say at like 12 inch+???


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry if anyone's bugged at me resurrecting a 3-4 month old thread but it caught my attention.

I would have to disagree that the diamond rhom's we see here are the same as the black's growth wise. Based on what I've seen on all the P sites.... the largest 'diamond' scaled rhom is no bigger than 14" in the home aquaria. The biggest I've seen is that Bob kid that used to be on here from Ontario Canada. He got his from Cichlid City and the seller measured it at 13".

Raul Yalan who is an exporter out of Iquitos peru said the largest he'd seen was 14". He sells rhom's from both the Rio Nanay and the Amazonas It's the Black rhom's from the Rio Nanay that are on here that are commonly seen over 14". My rhom, GG's, Canso's, Wayne Mah's, Alex, Gamedogg's... on and on.... actually I am stretching it when I include my 15" black with those beasts aforementioned. All those rhom's, including mine, are Rio Nanay rhom's. I've seen a 16" Brazillian rhom found on a UK site but it's not diamond scaled.

I'm *not saying* diamonds *can't* be the size of the Nanay black's but it isn't seen here or any other site. Just like I'm not saying you can't breed rhom's, caribe, or piraya in the home aquaria... it just hasn't been seen here.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

You rarely see ANY varient of Rhombeus other then the Peru's larger then 14". If I remember correctly, its because of import issues.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Jungle said:


> Hello,
> 
> May someone please explain what are the distinguishing characteristics of Diamond Rhom's and regular Black Rhom's. Please correct me if I'm wrong but the main characteristic that I see is the metallic like glitters that give the Diamond's a different sheen than the regular Black Rhom, I used to think it was the body shape (high back) but I've seen pics of Black Rhom's that have similiar shapes, depending on the collection point. Do the "Diamond" Rhom's (no matter what the color) have the same growth rates as the "Regular" Rhom's, and is there any way to differentiate between juvenile specimens?


The main difference that I know of is. A diamond when an adult. Will have shiney scale's that are very visible. Black p's have one tone color or there scale's are not as bright. And, a diamond p also take's on the shape of a diamond. Hence the name. And, imo the diamond's head, seem's to protrude out a bit more, compared to the down slope of it's high back. 
All, I know is. I'm getting my blue diamond this week. And, he'll be f*in sweet! Any rhom is awesome! So, if you decide to buy a diamond or a bp. Both are great choice's.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Gerrad said:


> Hello,
> 
> May someone please explain what are the distinguishing characteristics of Diamond Rhom's and regular Black Rhom's. Please correct me if I'm wrong but the main characteristic that I see is the metallic like glitters that give the Diamond's a different sheen than the regular Black Rhom, I used to think it was the body shape (high back) but I've seen pics of Black Rhom's that have similiar shapes, depending on the collection point. Do the "Diamond" Rhom's (no matter what the color) have the same growth rates as the "Regular" Rhom's, and is there any way to differentiate between juvenile specimens?


The main difference that I know of is. A diamond when an adult. Will have shiney scale's that are very visible. Black p's have one tone color or there scale's are not as bright. And, a diamond p also take's on the shape of a diamond. Hence the name. And, imo the diamond's head, seem's to protrude out a bit more, compared to the down slope of it's high back. 
All, I know is. I'm getting my blue diamond this week. And, he'll be f*in sweet! Any rhom is awesome! So, if you decide to buy a diamond or a bp. Both are great choice's.
[/quote]
2nd on that reply..


----------



## Jared Prentice (May 10, 2009)

chomp chomp said:


> a rhom is a rhom.... the different collection points have varrying color characteristics..


I second that..


----------

